# Looks like Tyler, TX will need Cable, D* or E* to watch the SuperBowl



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

KLTV ABC 7 tower collapsed.

http://www.kltv.com/


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

According to their website, they are webcasting all local newscasts, and shows such as Dr. Phil, Jeopardy, Wheel Of Fortune until their tower is fixed, but not ABC Prime Time Shows..A Local Weather feed will be on at other times


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They have an FTA feed on G11 Ku 11946 H SR 3979.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Everything is running smoothly on DISH right now, thank goodness. Strange that I first hear about this here instead of any local source.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Towers falling should make the local news, you would think!

I forget what year it was... but there was an ice storm in my area and a couple of local towers fell, and several local stations were down for the count for a bit. It was interesting and different.

I remember it was 1-2 years before the UPN network started, but I can't remember what year that was either!


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

About 4 years ago, before we had local into local here, out Fox tower colapsed.

DirecTV's response. Drop dead. Ask the local station for a waiver. 

Local SINclairp-owned station's response. Drop dead. We don't grant waivers, even if we are not on the air. 

FCC's response. Drop dead. 

I hope people in Tyler get a better deal.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SamC said:


> I hope people in Tyler get a better deal.


The people in Tyler should be fine, as the station was quickly back on the air with Cox, D* and E*


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

About 11 or 12 years ago we had a TV tower collapse in Ceder Hill, TX (where most of the TV towers are for Dallas). Tower crew accidentally hit one of the guide wires with a sat dish (if I remember correctly) they were installing. Guide wire broke and the wind was a little high, next thing they knew the tower began to collapse (a person still on the tower). Instead of collapsing onto itself (like it was suppose to) it ended up catapulting the tower guy about a quarter of a mile. He was the only fatality.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

KLTV is back on the air with on a backup tower in Tyler. The feed to Cox was never interrupted, as they use a direct fiber feed. D* and E* feeds were restored once the analog signal came back on. No HD signal though, so viewers in the area will have to try to get WFAA Dallas or KTBS Shreveport if they want to watch the Superbowl in HD.

KLTV just got their HD signal up last October. Early speculation is that work that was done on the tower to install their digital antenna may have contributed to the collapse. 

KLTV was just purchased by Raycom Media from Liberty Corp. The deal closed Thursday - the tower fell Friday.

For those interested, KLTV has posted pictures of the wreckage on their website.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

We were led to believe from the website that the D* and E* signals were back up on Friday. KLTV used a Ku uplink to get the signal to somewhere.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Check out

http://www.kltv.com/global/video/po...s&activePane=info&playerVersion=1&rnd=4758479


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

JohnH said:


> We were led to believe from the website that the D* and E* signals were back up on Friday. KLTV used a Ku uplink to get the signal to somewhere.


Their signal was back on D* Friday night.

They have borrowed sat uplink trucks from KSLA Shreveport and another station that they are using to provide an uplink to D* and E*. Seems an easier way to do it would have been just to reposition the antenna at the D* and E* POP's in Tyler, and just pick the analog signal off the temporary tower.

Although their digital transmitter and antenna were damaged in the collapse, they claim that they will have the digital signal back up shortly from the temp tower. Hopefully, at full power and in HD.


----------

